# Tip: ruhiger leiser 5 PS Aussebboarder



## EccoBravo (28. August 2008)

Hallo, 

als derzeitiger E-Motor-Betreiber suche ich wg. Erweiterung des Aktionsradius´ einen sehr leisen, ruhig laufenden 5 PS Benzin-Aussenboarder (wenn es geht mit 2 Zylindern ?). 
Was gibt es da derzeit (neues) auf dem Markt, und was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen?

Vielen Dank und Grüße

EB


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (28. August 2008)

*AW: Tip: ruhiger leiser 5 PS Aussebboarder*

wenn ruhig und leise sagst, würde ich dir ja einen 4 takter ans herz legen, allerdings weiß ich nicht wieviel zylinder die haben. ich fürchte mal, dass so ziemlich alle neuen 5 ps motoren nur einen zylinder unter der haube haben, weiß es aber nicht genau #c

sonst wärst du bei 4 takt schon richtig :m


----------



## rob (28. August 2008)

*AW: Tip: ruhiger leiser 5 PS Aussebboarder*

servus!
schau dir mal die motoren hier an:http://www.aussenborder-markt.de/titelseite-aussenborder.htm

so weit ich gesehen habe gibt es keinen 4 takter mit 2 zylindern bei 5 ps.
erst ab 6 ps.
wenn leise, schleppen mit motor und spritsparend dann 4 takter kaufen.

lg rob


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. August 2008)

*AW: Tip: ruhiger leiser 5 PS Aussebboarder*

Hallo, was hast du für ein Boot?
Wie Rob schon sagtre, es gibt keinen Serienmäßigen 4takter führerscheinfrei mit 2 Zylindern.
Die 2Zylinder sind aber wirklich lohnenswert, wenn du einen leisen Motor haben willst. Sicher wirds hier wieder Meldungen geben..."ich habe den xyz und der ist ja sooo leise"..vergiß es.
Es gäbe die Möglichkeit bei Honda den 8er führerscheinfrei zu machen. Ein toller Motor. Den bekommst du dann sogar mit FernschaltboX und allen drum herum.
Bevor ich mir einen 4takter Einzylinder kaufen würde, nähme ich dann lieber den 2takter Mercury mit 2 Zylindern. Der ist auch schön leise - frißt aber auch ganz gut Sprit.


----------



## fischer696 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Tip: ruhiger leiser 5 PS Aussebboarder*

Hallo,
ich hatte mal einen 5PS Honda 4takter, 1 Zylinder gleich wieder verkauft, viel zu laut!
Habe mir dann einen 8PS 4takter gehohlt, viel sehr viel leiser und das Boot vibriert lande nicht mehr so im Leerlauf, also ich würde immer wieder einen 2 Zylinder nehmen natürlich auch einen 4takter


----------



## HD4ever (28. August 2008)

*AW: Tip: ruhiger leiser 5 PS Aussebboarder*

2 Zylinder ist auf jd Fall besser !


----------



## Klaus S. (28. August 2008)

*AW: Tip: ruhiger leiser 5 PS Aussebboarder*



HD4ever schrieb:


> 2 Zylinder ist auf jd Fall besser !



Und auf jeden Fall teurer |supergri


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (28. August 2008)

*AW: Tip: ruhiger leiser 5 PS Aussebboarder*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Und auf jeden Fall teurer |supergri


 

und schwerer und, aufgrund der PS, meistens führerscheinpflichtig


----------



## EccoBravo (28. August 2008)

*AW: Tip: ruhiger leiser 5 PS Aussebboarder*

Danke allerseits für die Antworten

Habe einen Plasteruderkahn, 3.6 x 1.6m, 70 kg.



Dolfin schrieb:


> Es gäbe die Möglichkeit bei Honda den 8er führerscheinfrei zu machen. .


 
Wie kann man einen 8 PS Motor führerscheinfrei machen?

Ich habe einen Motorbootführerschein für Seewasserstrassen (aus alter DDR-Zeit), will aber auf Binnenseen fahren. Was geht da?

Freue mich auf Antworten

EB


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (29. August 2008)

*AW: Tip: ruhiger leiser 5 PS Aussebboarder*

du kannst ne drosselung einbauen lassen. bei den yamahas wird das sehr häufig gemacht soweit ich weiß. würde ir onehin zu nm yamaha raten, die dinger laufen und laufen und laufen...


----------



## EccoBravo (29. August 2008)

*AW: Tip: ruhiger leiser 5 PS Aussebboarder*

Danke danke, 

und wie sieht es mit meinem Bootsführerschein aus?
Aus DDR-Zeiten habe ich einen für Seewasserstraßen und will nun Binnenwasserstraßen fahren.

Grüße und Danke  EB


----------



## Zanderlui (29. August 2008)

*AW: Tip: ruhiger leiser 5 PS Aussebboarder*

normalerweise kannst du mit dem schein auch auf binnengewässer dann fahren oder???ich denke schon!denn hätte sich das problem mit der drosslung nämlich schon mal erledigt!|rolleyes


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. August 2008)

*AW: Tip: ruhiger leiser 5 PS Aussebboarder*

Ich glaube, so einfach ist das nicht! Auch Heute werden die Führerscheine "Binnen" und "Küste" getrennt.
Ich kann dir da keine Auskunft geben. Ruf doch mal bei der Wasserschutzpolizei an. Die können dir auf jeden Fall sagen, wer dir ne verbindliche Auskunft geben kann.
Ich glaube allerdings, das ein 8er dein Boot gewichtsmäßig etwas überfordern würde.


----------



## HD4ever (29. August 2008)

*AW: Tip: ruhiger leiser 5 PS Aussebboarder*

es gibt auch führerscheinfreie 6 PS 2-Zylinder Motoren !
die stehen auf der "Freiliste" vom BSH - da braucht man dann natürlich keine Drosselung einbauen ....


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. August 2008)

*AW: Tip: ruhiger leiser 5 PS Aussebboarder*

Moin!

Yamaha F6B! Das ist ein Zweizylinder 4Takt Motor mit 5PS an der Welle und somit
auf der Liste eingetragen.
Siehe dazu hier,
http://www.aussenborder-markt.de/aussenborder/yamaha-liste1-4t.htm
Aber bitte nicht verwechseln mit dem F6A der hat echte 6 PS und ist somit FS Pflichtig.

Der F6A, B und der F8 sind alle bauchgleich und nur durch die Elektronik auf "Ihre" PS 
Zahl eingestellt. Ein nachträgliches öffnen oder drossel ist somit nur eine Frage 
zwischen Zeigefinger und Daumen.


Lg

Kai


----------



## EccoBravo (7. März 2009)

*AW: Tip: ruhiger leiser 5 PS Aussebboarder*

Hallo allerseits, 

habe mich inzwischen mit der AB-Typenwahl beschäftigt. 
Nochmal zur Erinnerung, mein Boot ein polnisches GKFK, 3-Kieler, 70 kg leer, 3.35 x 1.22m, max Motorisierung 4 kW (5,5 PS).
Dabei sind folgende 5 PS Motore in die engere Auswahl gekommen:

Tohatsu MFS5 B S

Ymamha 5 C MHS

Honda BF 5 SU

Honda BF 5 SBU

Mercury F 5 MH / MLH

Suzuki DF 5

Welchen dieser Typen würdet Ihr mir empfehlen, wo gibt es gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen, welcher ist besonders leise und / oder ruhig ?

Danke allerseits

Grüße vom "Ostsee" (Mein See liegt im Osten meines Hauses)

EB


----------



## HD4ever (7. März 2009)

*AW: Tip: ruhiger leiser 5 PS Aussebboarder*

ich glaub ja kaum das jemand die ganzen Motoren mal am Boot gehabt hat um die alle miteinander vergleichen zu können .... #c
wie wärs wenn du mal beim Händler die welche vorführen lassen könntest ? fragen kann man ja mal ....


----------



## Schütti (9. März 2009)

*AW: Tip: ruhiger leiser 5 PS Aussebboarder*

Hallo,

da ich dieses Jahr auf der Boots-Messe in Düsseldorf war und mich fast ausschliesslich für Aussenborder interessiert habe war ich natürlich auch auf dem Yamaha Stand. Dort gab´s einen 5 PS Zweizylinder #6. Eigentlich ein gedrosselter 6 PS Motor. War mir aber mit 37 kg (meine ich zumindest) viel zu schwer. Deshalb ist es ein Tohatsu mit 5 PS geworden :k.

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## Stokker (9. März 2009)

*AW: Tip: ruhiger leiser 5 PS Aussebboarder*



Schütti schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ich dieses Jahr auf der Boots-Messe in Düsseldorf war und mich fast ausschliesslich für Aussenborder interessiert habe war ich natürlich auch auf dem Yamaha Stand. Dort gab´s einen 5 PS Zweizylinder #6. Eigentlich ein gedrosselter 6 PS Motor. War mir aber mit 37 kg (meine ich zumindest) viel zu schwer. Deshalb ist es ein Tohatsu mit 5 PS geworden :k.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Marco
Das nenne ich mal ein ordentliches Gewicht.Mein Honda wiegt 28 Kilo und das ist schon lästig beim schleppen.Was wiegt denn dein Tohatsu?
Mit 5 PS wirst du jetzt zum Rennschlauch der Ostsee.


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. März 2009)

*AW: Tip: ruhiger leiser 5 PS Aussebboarder*



> Eigentlich ein gedrosselter 6 PS Motor




Wenn man es ganz genau nimmt ein 8PSer. 

Der F6B (5PS), F6A (6PS) und der F8 (8PS) sind 
komplett baugleich. Die Umrüstung kostet ca 300€


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. März 2009)

*AW: Tip: ruhiger leiser 5 PS Aussebboarder*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Wenn man es ganz genau nimmt ein 8PSer.
> 
> Der F6B (5PS), F6A (6PS) und der F8 (8PS) sind
> komplett baugleich. Die Umrüstung kostet ca 300€



Das mit der Baugleichheit stimmt soweit aber der Preis für die Umrüstung ist zu heavy. Muß ne sehr teure Wekstatt sein.
Ich habe das selber gemacht. Man braucht eine Hauptdüse (ca. 18 Euro) einen Hauptzerstäuber, ist auch ne Düse für den Vergaser (ca. 15 Euro) Eventuell einen neuen Auspuff aber der muß nicht. Im Auspuff ist eine Verjüngung, die schlägt man raus und vertig.
Arbeitszeit etwa eine Stunde und man hat aus 5 PS 8 PS gemacht.


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. März 2009)

*AW: Tip: ruhiger leiser 5 PS Aussebboarder*

Jörg Du meinst den Zweitakter! 
Da hier von 37KG gesprochen wurde gehe ich mal davon aus das der 4T gemeint war.

Beim 4T kostet alleine die neue CDI Einheit 160€, dazu noch das 
Gasgestänge und der Lohn. 300€ ist schon untere Grenze 

das kann es auch kosten,
http://www.bootshop-online.de/produ....html/XTCsid/ijvdt2er3a1aocrp7hd5rrtronhdm716


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. März 2009)

*AW: Tip: ruhiger leiser 5 PS Aussebboarder*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Jörg Du meinst den Zweitakter!
> Da hier von 37KG gesprochen wurde gehe ich mal davon aus das der 4T gemeint war.
> 
> Beim 4T kostet alleine die neue CDI Einheit 160€, dazu noch das
> ...



Ok, kann sein. Dann ist das natürlich was anderes.


----------

